# Operation Desert Lizard



## petergreen (May 25, 2016)

I'm heading to Slab to donate a fuck ton of books that I have picked up from library donations and sales. I'm hitching from Toledo all the way down to Slab. I have a duffel bag filled with various books in addition to my normal traveling gear. Operation Desert Lizard's primary objective is getting the books to the library in Slab City. Anyone headed more or less south and west is willing to join along. After the delivery I'll probably head up to Napa to meet with family and pick up my vehicle for Project Freeride in advance of the Jambo. I'm leaving this Sunday, I-70/I-40 etc.


----------



## petergreen (May 27, 2016)

Well my $450 S10 broke down somewhere near Cincinatti. I spent a night in the city and was lucky enough to find some kids heading to SoCal and convinced them to take my first shipment of books to Slab. Cornelius: if you see this be on the lookout for a guy named Dave traveling with two females in a blue dodge caliber in the next month. He has a bunch of books for you. I didn't have enough cash to get my truck fixed, so I sold it.

Interestingly enough I found an old friend in Cincinatti and traded him some stuff for a kayak. I may be heading to New Orleans sooner than I thought. The cash will be saved for a replacement vehicle for the Jambo.

Life is just so fucking weird.


----------



## petergreen (May 27, 2016)

I give thee the SS Swamp Fish in all it's glory on some guy's living room floor.


----------



## Popsicle (Sep 9, 2017)

Pm me if your still heads this way


----------

